# Silvio Samuel ARRESTED!



## Arnold (Apr 18, 2011)

*Silvio Samuel ARRESTED!* 
_by Aaron Jewbacca Singerman _ 







On April 7, 2011, IFBB Pro Silvio Samuel was arrested and charged with numerous counts of battery, assault, and domestic violence. Silvio was missing in action last season, and was planning a return to the stage later in 2011; however, I suspect that won't be happening now. I was not able to reach Silvio since he's still in jail, nor was I able to reach his girlfriend. Therefore, I'll be doing my SilvioSamuel001best to lay out the two conflicting stories that are currently circulating around the bodybuilding community.

Let's start with why Silvio missed all of the 2010 season. Some people speculated that Silvio had a heart attack; some people thought it had to do with drugs; still others thought it had to do with lack of sponsorship money. In reality, only the last of those three suppositions might have had any bearing, but the real reason was that Silvio was being slowly poisoned by someone he knew very well.

MUSCLEMAG INTERNATIONAL, May 2011 issue, page 296, "Muscle Buzz" section by Peter McGough.

In 2007 Spain's Silvio Samuel competed in nine contests, in 2008, four and in 2009, five. He was bodybuilding's version of the Energizer Bunny. Then in 2010 he was completely absent from the competitive stage and rumors began to circulate that he was ill: His condition was brought on by the extremes of being a pro bodybuilder in the 21st century. In fact, he fell ill and was hospitalized last summer by what he thought was a respiratory infection and which the rumor mill interpreted as imminent liver and kidney failure. Stories spread that his bodyweight had been reduced to that of a marathon runner, despite there being no discernible streamlining of the physique that had won four pro contests. The scaremongers were unanimous: The former Olympic lifter's career was over. But it seems the truth of Samuel's illness is even more bizarre than what the rumors hinted at. In a recent telephone conversation, Silvio revealed that the cause of his illness, which had hitherto been a mystery to him, had been ascertained. He explained that someone (formerly close to him) had deliberately poisoned him. Certain factors restrain us from going into more detail at this point but the LAPD is dealing with the matter. We'll bring you future developments as they occur.






The person who Silvio was referring to in the above Musclemag article was his wife. Apparently, she had been putting strychnine (a very toxic colorless crystalline alkaloid used as a pesticide, particularly for killing small vertebrates such as birds and rodents) in his food. Since she was doing all his cooking and prepping all his meals, she had ample opportunity to dose Silvio up pretty good. I was also told that when Silvio married his wife, he was under the impression that she didn't have children. When Silviohe returned home from solving some minor visa issues he had back in Spain, he found three children living with them (evidently her from previous relationships). Some people believe Silvio's unhappiness with his newfound situation caused his wife to begin poisoning him. Once Silvio was hospitalized, his wife cleared out his residence of all his valuables... then she used her power of attorney (since Silvio was incapacitated) to clear out his bank account, as well.

As Peter McGough wrote in the above blurb, the police were contacted concerning the poisoning, but Silvio feared for his safety after his wife's family threatened him. It's rumored that his wife's family is connected to the Mexican Mafia in some way.

All this drama with his wife taking his money and possessions went down around a year ago. Fast forward to last month; Silvio was back in Gold's Gym Venice training with Charles Glass, and talking about making a comeback at the New York Pro on May 28th.

He did a video interview with Dave Bourlet April 3rd (YouTube - Silvio Samuel Returns - Interview with madmax6), and four days later he was arrested and put in jail, where he still resides.

*Here is the police report:*

Booking Number :201114592
Name SAMUEL, SAVIOUR O

Sex Race Date of Birth
M B 03/08/1975

Age Hair Eyes Height Weight
36 BLK BLK 5'7" 225

Arrest Date Arresting Agency
04/07/2011 19:46 Riverside PD

Booked Date Case No.
04/08/2011 00:16 P11-050-765

Charge(s)
245(A)(1) F PC ADW O/THAN F/ARM GBI FRC
245(A)(1) F PC ADW O/THAN F/ARM GBI FRC
245(A)(1) F PC ADW O/THAN F/ARM GBI FRC
273.5(A) F PC INFLIC CORP INJ SPSE/COH
1214.1 M PC FTA OR PAY FINE
Bail Amount 75,000

Current Facility Larry D. Smith Correctional Facility

I've done some checking around and there seems to be two different stories going around. Not surprising, right? One is the story that Shawn Ray has been telling from Germany:

"It was Silvio's ???live-in girlfriend' he was staying with. Apparently Silvio was asked to leave her houseimg_4264 after staying there for nearly 6 months while she helped him get back on his feet. Apparently, she busted him in a few lies about several other women he was seeing. When she harped on one in particular, he snapped and began fighting her. The "deadly weapon" accusation came after the victim was supposedly unconscious. According to her children-- boy and girl ages (19 & 20) -- Silvio continued to beat her even after she went out.

Silvio has a court date next week. No steroid charges or roid rage accusations are involved in the case. Evidently, the victim's bruises and scratches have been photographed for evidence."

The story is 100% accurate with regard to domestic abuse, I saw the photos!

With that being said, this is not a case of "revenge by the victim"; she was beaten, her kids were involved, cops were called, and pictures taken. Nowhere in my original post on the Rx Muscle Forums did I mention this was about "Revenge or Lies?"

To review, the domestic violence attack was initiated by Silvio after being told to get out of the victim's house because of lies he was caught in. It escalated to an attack in which the victim was taken to the hospital and Silvio taken to jail! The rest of this case will be decided in court but one thing that is 100% factual; in this instance, Silvio was not the one being attacked. The victim wants the Judicial System to sort all this out and deal with Silvio because she just can't.

The other story I've heard from several people is that this "live in girlfriend" is unstable and capable of anything. According to this person, Silvio would never hit her; the marks on her were from Silvio trying to restrain her. I don't, personally, know Silvio and I have no idea what the true story is. Regardless, Silvio's life sounds mishugina.

If Silvio is innocent, he needs to find a normal woman, or avoid them altogether for his own sanity's sake! If Silvio really did beat this lady to unconsciousness in front of her 2 children, I hope he gets what's coming to him in prison.

*story source*


----------



## Lysphen (Apr 20, 2011)

thanks for keeping us updated !


----------



## gamma (Apr 20, 2011)

Damm that jus crazy


----------

